# 2004 Audi A4 1.8T will not start



## PG1.8T (Jan 26, 2004)

Hello,
Last weekend I started upgrading brakes on my 2004 Audi A4 1.8T quattro with 6 speed manual transmission. This weekend when I finally finnished with the brakes and wanted to go for test drive of the new setup the car would not start. When I turn the ingnition I don't hear the fuel pump buzz presurising the system. Did my fuel pump fail? I scanned it for fault codes and found the following:

18010 Power supply terminal 30: Voltage too low
P1602-002 Lower Limit Exceeded Intermittent

17700 Map Controlled engine cooling thermostat (F265): Open circuit
P1292-004 No signal/Communication-intermittent

00668 Supply voltage terminal 30
53-10 Supply voltage too low.

18010 and 00668 happend because of too many attempts to start and not driving the car for 3 weeks, I connected a charger and battery is back to normal. Erased codes and they are not showing up. 
17700 has not showed up after I erased it and tried to start after recharging. No codes are showing up right now. The started is crancking but engine does not start. There is no gasoline smell from exhaust.

What else should I do?
Would 17700 thermostat code cause it to not start? I erased it and it has not come back. Did my fuel pump fail and how can I check it? Or is this something related to draining the battery and immobolizer?

Thank you.


----------



## gregg3gs (May 15, 2004)

If the immobilizer failed to detect the key the car would still turn over and attempt to start, than it would just die. (safe to say no it)

I would disregard other codes and start looking at this not considering any of them.

What is the condition of the battery?

What makes you think: fuel pump? (I guess no hum from charging????)
Have you tested the fuel pump fuse?

Have you messed with anything under the hood? (coils, injectors)

What does the car do?
Do you hear it turn?


----------



## Flat_Line (Aug 19, 2010)

Did you disconnect your battery or anything else you can recall? Sounds like you might have an ECU problem. If your pump went bad it wouldn't show a code for that. Remove your back seat (should pop off relativley easy without any tools) just tug upward with a little force. There will be a a black cap on the right passanger side. Put your ear over it and listen (while having someone else turn the key over) you'll be listening for a humming and clicking sounds. If they are absent then its your pump. BUT! usually when a pump goes bad the pressure builds up and traces fuel back into the line. Allowing the car to run for a few seconds before it shuts off again. Tap on the cap a few times and see if it runs some fuel to the line. Not sure exactly what would cause this after replacing breaks. I'll keep on thinking. :what:


----------



## PG1.8T (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey,
I did not disconnect the battery or messed with anything under the hood, just low battery voltage. After recharging it with a charger the starter turns the engine with no problems but the engine does not start. When I turn the ignition key and wait a few seconds for the lights to go out there is no fuel pump buzz or any kind of sound from the back. I pulled out the fuel pump fuse and it looked ok, I pulled same 20A fuses from other things and switched them around and it did not change anything. 

I will have a look at the fuel pump this weekend, i'll pull it out and hook up 12v to it see if it works or not. I found a DIY fuel pump replacement on A4mods.com, will follow that. I will pull out the battery and take it to get tested too. 

Thank you.


----------



## Flat_Line (Aug 19, 2010)

Okay good luck! Becareful with the fuel pump replacement! 

Just going to throw you some precautions with that, hopefully you read this before you do it. Not sure if you've ever replaced one.

1. Disconnect the battery
2. Sifen your gas out to atleast 1/4 of the tank into a gas conatiner
3. Do not have any cell phones around the work area
4. Where static free clothing

:thumbup:


----------



## gregg3gs (May 15, 2004)

good points :thumbup:


----------



## rs4rep (Dec 29, 2008)

Have you tried the Engine Speed Sensor, or crank angle sensor. I had the issue where my car would turn over and over and over and nothing. It is a simple $75 dollar part and takes 10 min to replace. It is located beside the oil filter on the block towards the back. I was getting map codes and all as well and thought that was the issue, when in fact it was the engine speed sensor. Try that and hopefully it will solve your issue.


----------



## PG1.8T (Jan 26, 2004)

Is your car a 1.8T? On mine the pump is definately dead, I ordered 034 motorsport B6 drop in pump and should have it next week. If that does not help I'll change the sensor. 

What was the part number for it, was it 06A906433C or 078906433A?

Thanks.


----------



## rs4rep (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah mine is a 1.8t and I dont recall the part number but I ended up using one for a 1.8t Gti only difference was the length of the wires.


----------



## Flat_Line (Aug 19, 2010)

So what was the end result?


----------



## PG1.8T (Jan 26, 2004)

Installed the 034 motorsport pump and it works now. Engine started after a couple of seconds of cranking. Starts very well now, pump is quieter than the original VDO pump. VDO does not work when connected to 12V. The hardest part was installing the new pump into its basket, I had to disconnect the wires and hoses and reconnected them after it was in. The way a4mods DIY describes installation was not possible for me because my hands did not fit in there.
Thank you all very much for your help! 

Now I have an ABS problem but I'll start a new post for that one.


----------



## Flat_Line (Aug 19, 2010)

Lol....Nice! Good Job Man! Yeah the hardest part is getting it to click in the basket. Good luck with the new problem!:thumbup:


----------



## JazzGTI (Jul 23, 2003)

You might look at the fuel pump relay. You can take a jumper wire and bypass it to see if the pump or wiring might be a problem. Should be a procedure in your Bentley.


----------

